# 2009 Yard Haunt Video



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

Here it is this is my yard for 2009.

I know it is really dark and I am going to work on that when I get a better camera, but enjoy!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the strobe effect.Don't think you need a new camera just some flood lights may do the trick.


----------

